# LiPo - Brushless BRP Summer Class?



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello All - the LiPo brushless idea is gaining momentum. To date we have at least 5 people who would like to try this out in the 2011 summer series. 
Below is a rough draft of the rules (as nothing is set in stone)


BRP LiPo Brushless 2011 Summer Class Rules​ 
Motor – BRP 3100Kv Brushless Motor
Battery – 2s, 20c, 800mAh LiPo 
Battery choices
- Sky LiPo (preferred battery)
- Gens Lipo
- Turnigy LiPo
- Zippy LiPo
Battery must be in factory shrink wrap with visible markings identifying pack specs.

ESC:
Any 1/18th speed control set at 0 degrees of timing
Acceptable ESC’s
- HobbyWing 25A 1/18th speed control (preferred ESC)
- HobbyWing 18A 1/18th
- Tekin Mini Rage
- Castel Creations Mamba 1/18th Sport or Pro

Gearing:
Pinion = 10 tooth BRP press on 
Spur = 45 tooth BRP

Body:
Any BRP body *except* Da Wedge
Wing – only wing supplied with body – NO large BRP or other manufacture wing
Spoiler – No more than 3/4" tall from trunk lid. 3 7/8" wide Max
.

Protest:
To ensure all racers are legal. At the end of a heat you can protest a racers run. 
Process of Protest:
1. Approach Race Director with protest of racer and $10 
2. Race Director will check protested racers ESC via computer link
a. If racer is found to have greater than 0 degrees of timing, or other non-legal attribute – the run is disqualified and thrown out. $10 is returned to the racer who protested
b. If racer is found to be legal – the $10 is awarded to that racer

The #1 question folks have is around the 0 degree timing rule. This is in place because each manufacture has a different "system" for advancing the timing in the ESC AND each manufacture has a different "high" setting. So in a nut shell 50% advanced timing on the Mini Rage is different than the "Medium" setting on the Castle and the #5 Setting on the HobbyWing. We would encounter the same issue the 1/12th and 1/10th guys have - He who has the speed control of the "day" will have an advantage. The only way to remove this advantage is to have:
1. 0 degrees of timing OR
2. Spec speed control

For the summer "trial" of this class, we did not want to put restrictions on the ESC as some folks already have a Tekin, Castle, or HobbyWing. My preference would be to go with a spec ESC such as the HobbyWing as it is a very cost effective alturnitive. I beleive SG1, Tang, and I will run the HobbyWing.

Bud is looking at manufacturing a LiPo plastic case to protect the LiPo's and give options to chassis placement. Bud will also have the needed motor ring and screws.
I will have additional Sky LiPo's at the next race and motors for sale if you are interested in running this class this summer.
If you are a local Cleveland Ohio area racer interested in this class - feel free to post your questions.
For the few that are oposed to this class - YOU DON'T HAVE TO RUN IT! Bud will have a stock class!!!!!!!

This is just a trial class for the summer. If the racers decide to continue, we will.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good !!! Maybe more than 1/8" rear spoiler however.

I think the 0 deg timing yesterday was great. racing was pretty close and We had a new winner.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud - what is the proper height for a rear spoiler?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am putting together a "rental" car - if you are interested in trying this new configuration this summer.
The parts I will use:
2.4 DSM Radio with all the needed adjustments - $60.00
http://www.hobbypartz.com/fs-g3-24ghz-radio.html

HobbyWing 18A ESC - $20.00
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-18a-v2-esc-for-rc-car.html

LiPo - per our rules - Sky - $3.70

Metal gear digital servo - $12.00
http://www.hobbypartz.com/servo-mg996r.html

BRP Oval Chassis - $100
www.brpracing.com

for under $200 you can have a complete race ready set-up :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - what is the proper height for a rear spoiler?


3/4" tall from trunk lid. 3 7/8" wide Max


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Brushless*

I'd like to try it. I would suggest the $21.00 spec ESC since some are interested in going faster and if it urns out that that is what's needed then you can crank the timing up equally. 
Just my .o2


INDEED...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would agree with your statement. If everyone had the same ESC, we could set the timing and all would remain equal. At under $25 the HobbyWing would be a good choice. The indoor winter series may have a spec ESC, and the HobbyWing may be it!!! Pick one up soon as they are still cheap.....who knows is they will get more expensive now that Horizon will carry HobbyWing....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Micro you have pm


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello All - the LiPo brushless idea is gaining momentum. To date we have at least 5 people who would like to try this out in the 2011 summer series.
> 
> Micro.......that sounds like something I would really like to try with you guys. :thumbsup: Lipo, Brushless, O deg timing, fixed gearing.......that sounds like a recipe for a lot of fun, close racing. Are you guys planning on everyone running the same body.......like the COT or truck bodies for example?
> 
> Dave


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I know I am interested, all I need is to get the motor and batteries.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Easy said:


> I know I am interested, all I need is to get the motor and batteries.


 And it won't break the bank ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Count me in. I am getting my brushless car ready for summer. I'm game to try the Lipo batteries, the BRP motor and a spec ESC if that's what is decided. I have a Mini Rage ESC now and a 4200 castle motor but will change if thats what is decided.

Sounds like Fun!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I am not sure if the big oval would be set up for this weekends road race at the gate......but I would be game for a little lipo expo race on the big track. Anyone else?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I could do that....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OrangeRacer said:


> Count me in. I am getting my brushless car ready for summer. I'm game to try the Lipo batteries, the BRP motor and a spec ESC if that's what is decided. I have a Mini Rage ESC now and a 4200 castle motor but will change if thats what is decided.
> 
> Sounds like Fun!!


OrangeRacer - glad to hear you will make it out this summer! I would pick up the HobbyWing ESC:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html

At under $25, I strongly feel this will be the ESC we will end up going with. The 3100Kv motors are on the way, along with the LiPo's. Send me a PM for the details.


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

I would be game for a little lipo expo.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have seen the Prototype LiPo battery protective case by BRP - it is very nice with the ability to "lock" it into the forward or rear position. I hope BRP can make and sell a few of them! 

I will have additional Sky LiPo's for sale at the next points race (the gate). I also have 3 3100Kv motors.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

put me down for one of the motors


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> I have seen the Prototype LiPo battery protective case by BRP - it is very nice with the ability to "lock" it into the forward or rear position. I hope BRP can make and sell a few of them!
> 
> I will have additional Sky LiPo's for sale at the next points race (the gate). I also have 3 3100Kv motors.



If this is going to be a "class" then we need to make all the equipment readily available. 

I for one, want to run it, but will need the battery box, battery, and at least one motor. 

Will these things be available if I don't make the Gate race?
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everything will be available - this won't be a class until the summer. We have a few months! More motors are on the way. You can go to hobbypartz.com and get the ESC and Sky LiPo's.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro, you have a part # for the Sky lipo's?


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

I believe this is what you are looking for at hobbypartz Item# 77P-SL800-2S1P-20C-2222


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

http://www.hobbypartz.com/77p-sl800-2s1p-20c-2222.html


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

Micro Do you think I will be able to use the Lipo protective case with the Gens Lipo's after seeing the prototype with the balance plug coming off the opposite side.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes with a little modification to the opposit side, it will fit in. All the 800 Mah packs that are listed on our spec sheet should fit in the LiPo box BRP has.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Easy said:


> If this is going to be a "class" then we need to make all the equipment readily available.
> 
> I for one, want to run it, but will need the battery box, battery, and at least one motor.
> 
> ...


 
Got pleanty of time there Don. It will not run till the summer series. The BRP battery box will go for $25.00 to put the $4.00 batteries in :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro,
Where are you getting the 3100kv motors from? How much? I'm going to need a couple!!!
Are byou using the Hobby King KB20-30-30S?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Got pleanty of time there Don. It will not run till the summer series. The BRP battery box will go for $25.00 to put the $4.00 batteries in :thumbsup:


Sounds like BRP must be a government contractor!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Micro,
> Where are you getting the 3100kv motors from? How much? I'm going to need a couple!!!
> Are byou using the Hobby King KB20-30-30S?


maybe.....keep in mind you will need the BRP spacer ring and longer screws to fit the motor in the rear pod.....:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> maybe.....keep in mind you will need the BRP spacer ring and longer screws to fit the motor in the rear pod.....:thumbsup:


You have a PM!!!


----------



## DMiz (Mar 6, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Got pleanty of time there Don. It will not run till the summer series. The BRP battery box will go for $25.00 to put the $4.00 batteries in :thumbsup:


What is made out of gold


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

DMiz said:


> What is made out of gold


 I hear its Cryo treated kryptonite ! :dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DMiz said:


> What is made out of gold


 
No but everyone should be saving GOLD


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> No but everyone should be saving GOLD


How can we save our GOLD when we like buying BRP stuff?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We are up to 9 people getting ready to run the LiPo class this summer!!!!

I hear we may have another big Oval race at the Gate....and maybe this class will run in it!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pic's of my 3100Kv Brushless set-up (with HobbyWing 25A ESC, Sky 800Mah LiPo and BRP LiPo "box")


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Pic's of my 3100Kv Brushless set-up (with HobbyWing 25A ESC, Sky 800Mah LiPo and BRP LiPo "box")


Looks good. If I can ever get back to the track and get the stuff, I will build one too.


----------



## deathcon (Nov 29, 2007)

*looking for the 3100kv motors*

my local race group is looking into running a class like this on our road course.
do you guy have any links for that 3100Kv Brushless Motor?

you have links for most of the other electronics ... that speed controller is working awesome for us btw.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

2 Questions for the BRP Lipo guys

Anybody try 2 small lipos on a non LTO chassis? if so what ones and #2. What truer arbor do you use or modify fairly east to true the Buds tires. 

Was talkin to Sg1 about the truer arbor but after playin for a hour or so with a bunch of mine I thought I wold put it out to the Group.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

deathcon said:


> my local race group is looking into running a class like this on our road course.
> do you guy have any links for that 3100Kv Brushless Motor?
> 
> you have links for most of the other electronics ... that speed controller is working awesome for us btw.


We get them from Bud. The BRP motors come with the needed adaptor ring to fit the rear pod and the proper length screws to secure them :thumbsup:

Bud is out of them at the moment, but should have some in the next few weeks.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

lephturn said:


> 2 Questions for the BRP Lipo guys
> 
> Anybody try 2 small lipos on a non LTO chassis? if so what ones and #2. What truer arbor do you use or modify fairly east to true the Buds tires.
> 
> ...


Jason - I run the same LiPo pack (Sky 800Mah) in my BRP RoadRaptor. The RoadRaptor is a different battery configuration than the SC18V2, and does not require saddle packs. If you are looking for saddle packs, Team Scream does have some.
http://teamscreamracing.com/product.php?id=405
I have not tried them, so I do not know how they would fit.

Tire Truer - Wayne was kind enough to modify my 1/10th scale arbors to fit the BRP rear tires. The front tires can use a 1/12 scale arbor. I have tried all the Exotec Micro Arbors, but none would fit.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess I will have some motors in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Thanks*

Thanks Micro.... I am going to modify one of my exotek arbors that is close on a lathe after work. 

I did Know about the TS saddles because of the TEK 18 uses a saddle and they make a great matched pack for 2/3 A but was trying to find a cheaper alternative. I am trying to get a road course class going at my nearest track where I promote the 90.00 BRP rolling chassis, 75.00 radio, 30.00 charger 45.00 b/l motor n esc combo and 2-3 12.00 battery pack is all you need for a great racing class not so hard on the pocket class. 250-275 bucks or so complete.

Anybody that knows about making your own saddle packs please chime in.

For oval... I was going to use the Sky 800Mah and Buds LTO chassis.




Micro_Racer said:


> Jason - I run the same LiPo pack (Sky 800Mah) in my BRP RoadRaptor. The RoadRaptor is a different battery configuration than the SC18V2, and does not require saddle packs. If you are looking for saddle packs, Team Scream does have some.
> http://teamscreamracing.com/product.php?id=405
> I have not tried them, so I do not know how they would fit.
> 
> Tire Truer - Wayne was kind enough to modify my 1/10th scale arbors to fit the BRP rear tires. The front tires can use a 1/12 scale arbor. I have tried all the Exotec Micro Arbors, but none would fit.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Summer Series*

At this time we have *14 people* interested in running the 3100Kv LiPo summer class. To answer a few questions:
1. What will I need to run this class? (see official rules on 1st page of this thread)

Brushless ESC (recommend the HobbyWing 25A 1/18th scale ESC, will have at track for sale)
BRP 3100Kv brushless motor (will have them in stock very soon)
BRP motor ring & long screw set
LiPo 800Mah 2S 20C (recommend Sky LiPo, will have at track for sale)
BRP LiPo "box"
LiPo plug (recommend Dean's)
BRP 10 tooth pinion
BRP 45 tooth spur
2. When will we run the new configuration?

The first "official" race this class will run is on April 16th at the Big Oval Gate Race! (see April 15th - 16th Gate Race Thread for details)
BRP has not released the dates for the Summer Series - BUT all Summer races will include this new class
3. Will the LiPo class be called "stock"?

No - Stock class (2/3A & brushed motor) is the BRP stock class. All class that run today (Stock, Super Stock, and Brushless) will remain the same. The LiPo class will be added.
4. I am running the stock (10/52) gearing today. Will the new LiPo class have a 10/52 class?

Right now, No. All LiPo cars will run 10/45. If we get the 10-15 people racing this class, and end up with 2 heats IF some people what to run 10/52 we can look at doing that.
5. How many LiPo's will I need?

All you need is 1! I have tested the 800Mah Sky LiPo, and it will run the 10 min main with no problem. You will need to re-peak the pack after each run. Some racers are getting 4 LiPo packs. This way you can change the packs at home, and not worry about charging at the track. LiPo cells are not like the 2/3A cells we use today. All the "tricks" racers use to "get performance" out of the 2/3A are not needed for LiPo!!!!
If you have more questions, please post them!

We have plenty of time before the 1st race in April.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for a good cost effective LiPo charger...check out this one:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/skychb6chdup.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A good question that was in my inbox:
*I am new to "programmable" speed controls. What is 0 timing, and can other parameters be changed?*
Since the HobbyWing is the ESC we are going to use. Let me outline the settings, and identify the ones that need to be "set" per our rules:
If you use the 2-in-1 program box or the field box the settings are the same. Also keep in mind several people at the track have the program box, so you do not need to get one if you don't want one!
Settings

Running Mode - should use the Forward w/Brake
Drag Brake Force - User preference - The most noticeable difference you will experience when going from brushed to brushless motors is the brushless motor will "roll" a lot further than a brushed motor when off throttle. The Drag Brake can make the motor feel more like a brushed motor by applying brake when the throttle is in the neutral position. I have mine set at #1 (0%)
Low Voltage Cut-Off - User preference - for LiPo's to protect the cells you should run #2 (2.6v/cell)
Start Mode (Punch) - User preference - I have mine set at #3 - read the user manual for an explanation of this feature. In a nut shell, this will help control wheel spin.
Max Brake - User preference - when you apply brake, this will gage how fast the car will stop. I have #4 (100%)
Max Reverse Force - User Preference - not used IF you turn off reverse (Like you should :tongue
Initial Brake Force - User Preference - How much brake you will have in neutral position - I have #1 (drag brake)
Neutral Range - User preference - read the manual to match your radio. I use #2 (9%)
AMTS Timing - SET PER RULES - this advances the timing in the motor. We will use #1 (0.00)
Over Heat - User preference - should use #1 (Enable)
As you can see, you have many options to tune your car per your personal preferences. Or simply set it and forget it!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> At this time we have *14 people* interested in running the 3100Kv LiPo summer class. To answer a few questions:
> 1. What will I need to run this class? (see official rules on 1st page of this thread)
> Brushless ESC (recommend the HobbyWing 25A 1/18th scale ESC, will have at track for sale)
> BRP 3100Kv brushless motor (will have them in stock very soon)
> ...



Can a "package" be put together with all that is needed to convert?
( motor, ring and screw set, battery, battery box, gearing, Deans plug etc )
Rather than piecing this together, a package would be better... JMHO 

Also, make it STOP SNOWING....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don - thanks for the suggestion. I don't think a "package" will be available as folks may have some of the needed stuff already. But if you come to the track, Bud can personally pull the needed items off the rack and place in a "package"!

Motors, LiPo's, LiPo Box's, motor rings & screws, ESC's, and gears should all be available at the next points race...

As for the snow - I would like to see warmer weather soon!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Another question that was in my inbox:
*What maintenance do you do to your brushless motor, and any tips on how to make it faster?*

Brushless motors are very easy to maintain! I simply oil the bearings (Zubak's Speed Lube), clean the can, and change the pinion when it is worn out. I have used the same motor for two series (Summer last year, and Indoor this year), and it has the same performance today as it did in the summer.
Tips for making the motor faster -- Set the car up right for the track! Brushless motors don't use "speed drops", or have the ability to physically alter something to make them faster. So - No - I have no "secret" or "freezing" tips.....set your car up and drive! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How do You make them faster  Ask Wayne how He makes the big motors faster. Just buy it put it in and run  it's all in chassis setup, sauce and driving


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thats right - put in the motor and run! Work on chassis set-up...... and driving in traffic!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I have been wanting to set one up for quite some time, dont know how much of the races I can go to but gotta get 1 of my 8 BRP's up to speed. 
I'll need to get started soon to be ready... On E-bay I found the Hobbywing ESC just fine and (E-Sky PRPEK1-0181 800mAh 7.4V 2-Cell Lithium-Polymer (Li-Po) Battery) is perhaps the bat your talking about? ($22.oo) shipped from Utah.
I dont have any brushless stuff so will need a charger as well. Maybe I can get lucky and swap someone for some of my old hobby shop inventory for stuff to put it together.
Im back to jobless thanks to our great economy.
But I have to say it sounds like a good time coming up, plus I still have the concrete oval in the back to burn some rubber on.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope you get your BRP racing again! The LiPo we are using is $4 - try this web site:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/77p-sl800-2s1p-20c-2222.html

that same site has a LiPo charger for $40


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Awesome, yea that's in my income bracket. 
Just had a Birthday and got cash, guess what I just ordered 
I'll have to get the charger another time, but the esc and bat is a good start and leaves me just enogh to get the mounting equip from Bud <---- paypal ok Hint Hint.. guess bat box and ring? I have big block plates and a lot of other stuff.. but need what ever rest of setup to make it work when I get the motor and charger. Im going to use the sc-18v2? or the Carbon Pro or ?? Cfiber LTO? decisions decisions decisions!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ahh just my luck... I made the order and ?? maybe never noticed they where out of stock... but got a e-mail telling me they where and will send em when in stock.. that works I guess.
I maybe didnt notice, but the ball dif's are ok? hold up to the brushless setup?
I know I snaped a couple with the Speed 300 big block... but I did maybe run it a bit tight.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Another Question:
*Why are only 800Mah LiPo's legal?*
*
For the purpose of our BRP Ohio series, the 800Mah LiPo’s are both cost effective and fit the chassis without any type of modifacation. Testing has indicated that 800Mah will run for about 18-20 minutes – this exceeds the race time we run. In a nut shell the 800Mah LiPo’s are a good fit for our series. Several other C ratings and Mah’s will fit in the BRP for the folks that do not race in the Ohio series. :thumbsup:
*


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hay got a mesage, they have em in stock now and mine are on the way... that was fast!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*LiPo Care!*

The Sky LiPo's (and other brands) come with differt style plugs. I would sugest to change them to Dean's. Please be sure to NOT cut both the black and red wire at the same time! All LiPo's need to have a charge in them. Cutting the wires at the same time would not be smart!!!!!!!!!!!

Also the "JST" or Ballance wires should not be cut. Even if you don't plan on using them, keep them!!!!!!

Be sure to charge them with a LiPo charger AND don't place them on the charger and leave!!!

Saftey first :freak:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Be sure to charge them with a LiPo charger AND don't place them on the charger and leave!!!
> 
> Saftey first :freak:


Can they be charged in a "box" or some other type of container to contain them if there is a problem?
Do they generate a lot of heat, or just need constant attention when charging?
Don


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Easy said:


> Can they be charged in a "box" or some other type of container to contain them if there is a problem?
> Do they generate a lot of heat, or just need constant attention when charging?
> Don


I always used a surplus ammo box for charging lipos in. I just picked up a lipo sack from hobbypartz.com for charging it's a lot smaller and lighter to carry around.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> I always used a surplus ammo box for charging lipos in. I just picked up a lipo sack from hobbypartz.com for charging it's a lot smaller and lighter to carry around.


Maybe we could get Bud to order some, they seem like a good investment in safety....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Our family just got back from 2 weeks in Hawaii last night. 80 degrees every day. We packed as much of the warm weather as we could fit in our suitcases for the trip home. I hope everyone appreciates it!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Our family just got back from 2 weeks in Hawaii last night. 80 degrees every day. We packed as much of the warm weather as we could fit in our suitcases for the trip home. I hope everyone appreciates it!!!


Well, how long is it going to last????


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry didn't have much room in the suitcases!!!! lol


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don - the LiPo bag on hobbypartz.com is a good choice. I have one. I have only charged my LiPo's at the recomended settings. They have nerver gone over 67 degrees. Since they are new to me, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Don - the LiPo bag on hobbypartz.com is a good choice. I have one. I have only charged my LiPo's at the recomended settings. They have nerver gone over 67 degrees. Since they are new to me, better safe than sorry!


That is why I was asking. This would be a first for me also. I will have to read up on them and go from there.
Thanks
Don


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't charge them at more than 1C (800mah charge current for a 800mah battery) or over discharge and they will last a long time with out losing performance. I have lipos for my planes that are over 3 years old and still get like new performance with not having to do anything to them between uses.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm no expert on Lipos, but I've been running them in my T4s for the last 2 seasons. They are about the only battery ran on dirt anymore. I've seen a couple swell, but none explode. The ones I saw damaged, I believe, were abused. They were both in cars without a low voltage cut off. Running them low will hurt them. Always make sure the voltage cut off is set to 2.8 volts per cell. These 800mh batteries should be charged at 0.8 amps. I always charge in a Lipo Sack. If something should happen this will contain the damage. The older ones did catch fire once in awhile. I've never seen it happen. Never charge them in your car for this very reason.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with proper care they should last a long time! Only when they are abused is when they have issues. Charge them at the proper settings, don’t discharge them all the way (use the LiPo protection setting on your ESC) and be sure to store them with a charge. My charger has a balancer/storage setting that balances the cells and ensures they have about 2/3 of capacity in them. 
When in the car, be sure to use the BRP LiPo box. This will protect them from a puncture if you get hit from the side….


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Quick note - you will need to shim out the rear axel on the gear side so the Raptor rear tires will not rub the pinion gear.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Need to know what to charge the 800mah lipo battery at??? The charger says ,8 amps. Any help would be appreciated.
Don


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Easy said:


> Need to know what to charge the 800mah lipo battery at??? The charger says ,8 amps. Any help would be appreciated.
> Don


Charge it at .8 amp. (8/10)


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Easy said:


> Need to know what to charge the 800mah lipo battery at??? The charger says ,8 amps. Any help would be appreciated.
> Don


Don,

Your charger is correct..... .8 amps for the 800mah lipo. Most all of the "good" lipo chargers automatically set the charge mode when the mah is imputted along with number of cells being charged. I would also recommend getting the correct adapter to balance your Lipo while it is charging. Most all manufacturers recommend this, but it's not neccessary to balance all the time. Once every other time should be adaquate. A lipo sack would also be a good idea. Safety first! Hope this helps. :thumbsup:

Dave Berry


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks, the charger says .8 amps, and has a balancing port so I can balance them. I ordered a charging sack, so I hope to be safe.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, the batteries are on back order, and now I find out the bag for charging is on back order. What to do, what to do????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Charge under a terracota flower pot.:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Charge under a terracota flower pot.:wave:


I thought about that, or in a metal can on some type of rack maybe.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Place them in a bucket of sand, on a fire brick, or in an ammo box. Just don't charge them unattended. Chances are good nothing will happen.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Crusty said:


> Place them in a bucket of sand, on a fire brick, or in an ammo box. Just don't charge them unattended. Chances are good nothing will happen.


I am just concerned, with all you read and hear about how volatile they are. I don't usually leave any battery unattended while charging, but it seems like these are very touchy..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Easy said:


> I am just concerned, with all you read and hear about how volatile they are. I don't usually leave any battery unattended while charging, but it seems like these are very touchy..


At .8 amps it is Highly unlikely anything will happen! Just like the NiMh cells you should not charge unattended.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> At .8 amps it is Highly unlikely anything will happen! Just like the NiMh cells you should not charge unattended.


Just don't want to change the decor of my house by fire....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im sure one of these you could get for a good price.
http://shop.ebay.com/items/lipo bag...eo_id=1&keyword=lipo+bag&adgroup_id=911032295


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Im sure one of these you could get for a good price.
> http://shop.ebay.com/items/lipo%20bag?_dmd=2&_sop=12&rvr_id=216560137649&MT_ID=69&crlp=1845536705_9424&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=1&keyword=lipo+bag&adgroup_id=911032295


Thanks for the info, but every one of the 20 or so I looked at were coming from China. I would like to keep my money here in the states if possible.
Don


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Easy said:


> Thanks for the info, but every one of the 20 or so I looked at were coming from China. I would like to keep my money here in the states if possible.
> Don


OK but if you are ordering from Hobbypartz that is a China company they have a warehouse the ship from in Cal. Just like Hobbyking is trying to do. So your money is going there anyway..


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Just use normal precautions. Most of those fire stories concern 1st generation batteries from several years ago. People didn't understand the difference and abused them.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> OK but if you are ordering from Hobbypartz that is a China company they have a warehouse the ship from in Cal. Just like Hobbyking is trying to do. So your money is going there anyway..


100% correct, only thing is Americans are working in the warehouse in Cal. where it is shipped from, not in China.
Don


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Wouldn't Bet on it LOL!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Easy said:


> 100% correct, only thing is Americans are working in the warehouse in Cal. where it is shipped from, not in China.
> Don


If it's a warehouse in CA there's probably no "americans" working at it!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

martian 710 said:


> If it's a warehouse in CA there's probably no "americans" working at it!!!:freak::wave:


SI!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Tread1 said:


> SI!


I know what you are saying, but I can only hope the money I send to Hobbypartz helps pay the salaries of the folks in Cal. (legal citizens or not) and at least some of that money is put back into the American economy. If the money is sent directly to China, it will be spent in China with no benefit to the American economy at all. JMHO
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Easy said:


> I know what you are saying, but I can only hope the money I send to Hobbypartz helps pay the salaries of the folks in Cal. (legal citizens or not) and at least some of that money is put back into the American economy. If the money is sent directly to China, it will be spent in China with no benefit to the American economy at all. JMHO
> Don


I would like to know how much the US Gov gave them to set up shop here


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> I would like to know how much the US Gov gave them to set up shop here


I think a good portion of the money the Government is spending is coming from China anyways!!!:drunk: Bud, maybe you should change the name of BRP to Hobby Ling and get some too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have thought about it RC Wok Star


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A few folks have asked about LiPo chargers. I use the Hyperion *EOS 0720i NET3. *I chose this charger because it will charge all types of cells, and can be updated via USB. If you are looking for a good charger at a great price, try this one:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html

you dont need a power supply, and can charge all types of cells.

Several flyers, and racers have reviewed this charger, and have given it high marks. If you are in the market for a new LiPo charger, this may be a good fit.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Micro, when connecting the Hobbywing ESC to the red China motor, which color wires match up?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Crusty said:


> Micro, when connecting the Hobbywing ESC to the red China motor, which color wires match up?


Crusty
I go:- speed control yellow to motor yellow, sc blue to m black, and sc pink(?) to m white.
This combo seems to work for me.
Don


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats what I needed! Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Remember if the motor runs the wrong way, simply swap two of the wires.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Got mine together. Still need to set up the speed control and finish the body.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Nice job !!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Ross you have a pm.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

crusty

I would take the tie wrap off the motor wires. You want those to float around in the car and not bind up on anything.
Tang


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

TangTester said:


> crusty
> 
> I would take the tie wrap off the motor wires. You want those to float around in the car and not bind up on anything.
> Tang


Thought about that after I looked at it for awhile.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Easy said:


> Ross you have a pm.


If you mean this Ross, I didn't get it!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Crusty said:


> If you mean this Ross, I didn't get it!


Sorry, the other Ross
Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> crusty
> 
> I would take the tie wrap off the motor wires. You want those to float around in the car and not bind up on anything.
> Tang


A Tang tip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Here is my lipo brushless. How are you guys holding the batteries in the box?
Don


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Easy said:


> Here is my lipo brushless. How are you guys holding the batteries in the box?
> Don


Battery tape


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Tread1 said:


> Battery tape


Not concerned that the sharp edges of the battery box will cut the tape?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Easy said:


> Not concerned that the sharp edges of the battery box will cut the tape?


Just tape in like your other batteries edge should be OK.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Just tape in like your other batteries edge should be OK.


That is what I was going to do, or maybe cut the front and rear edges of the box down a bit so they don't contact the tape.
Don


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm using adhesive backed velcro. A little strip in the bottom of the box, and on the bottom of the batteries. They are light enough so it should work good.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Crusty said:


> I'm using adhesive backed velcro. A little strip in the bottom of the box, and on the bottom of the batteries. They are light enough so it should work good.


I thought about that too, but with the volatility 
of these batteries, I was leery of anything not taped in.
Don


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Crusty

NO NO NO no velco. I use lighter batteries then these in my planes, they come right out. Tape them in.

The forces in a wreck on the battery will make that battery weight about a 1/2 pound.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Crusty
> 
> NO NO NO no velco. I use lighter batteries then these in my planes, they come right out. Tape them in.
> 
> The forces in a wreck on the battery will make that battery weight about a 1/2 pound.


Your supposed to go around those clouds with your plane. Not run into them!!!:drunk::tongue::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Took this off see next post.
Edit button is on mine ?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone getting ready for the first points race at The Gate – Friday April 8th!?!?!? :thumbsup:

I received a few more IM questions I thought I would answer:

1. LiPo charging – some folks are still nervous about charging LiPo packs. Remember LiPo cells are in our everyday gadgets – cell phones, laptops, iPods, cameras - just about all portable electronic devices! We don’t think twice about plugging them in at the end of the day! The key is to NOT charge at a ridicules rate! Most chargers calculate the charge rate based on the cell information you provide. Don’t go way over the chargers calculated rate!
2. Can we use the new “B-Mod” body in the LiPo class – for the summer series NO – You can use any BRP body except Da-Wedge and B-Mod
3. The BRP Summer Series Flyer states that the LiPo class must use the Sky LiPo’s – The flyer gives an example of the LiPo cells you can use. See the full 3100Kv LiPo class rules for all the details. Any 2s 20C 800mAh LiPo can be used. The official rules have the cells that will fit in the BRP LiPo box. Sky LiPo’s were preferred as they were the most cost effective choice.

I hope that helps clear up any questions!
:wave:
See you all at The Gate!!

sorry - not sure why all the "extra" stuff was in the post! BTW what happened to the EDIT button we had on HobbyTalk??


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I noticed the lack of an edit button also, wonder what gives????
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

check out the top thread from Hank regarding editing and deleting....he answers our question.... I dont agree with the lifetime member remark, but it is his forum....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, now at least we know what happened to it. Too bad, as us "fat fingered" typists tend to make mistakes that could be corrected.


----------



## PFJ Racing (Apr 1, 2011)

Bud what parts do you have in stock to convert to the LiPo Brushless system? Will this system all fit on the LTO car?


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

what page is every one on


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The white gear is a 54 tooth spur. Bud has the 45 tooth spur on the rack...


----------



## Pilot FLYING J (Mar 27, 2011)

Micro_Racer said:


> At this time we have *14 people* interested in running the 3100Kv LiPo summer class. To answer a few questions:
> 1. What will I need to run this class? (see official rules on 1st page of this thread)
> 
> Brushless ESC (recommend the HobbyWing 25A 1/18th scale ESC, will have at track for sale)
> ...


Is it just me or what, all the recommended parts you need to run the BRP LiPo/Brushless Class are not to be found. The parts are all out of stock from HobbyPartz.com. I'm all for the new class but where can you get the parts to run it? I'm not at the track you race at and cannot purchase the parts you say will be sold at the track, but I would like to get this class up and running at my local track.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pilot FLYING J - yes the recommended (Hobbywing 25A, and Sky LiPo) are currently out of stock at Hobbypartz.com. They do expect to have them back in stock by mid April. Our class rules are open to any 2S 2C 800mAh LiPo - Hobbypartz.com does have the Gens, Blue LiPo, and Black Label (850mAh) in stock that will fit into the BRP LiPo box (you can purchase from BRP - give them a call). As far as ESC - any brushless ESC at 0 timing is acceptable in our series, we recommend the Hobbywing to keep the cost down and if we all run it, we could turn up the timing......You can find the Hobbywing 25A on eBay for around $25.00. Motors are the challenge, BRP should have more by end of April. The motor from BRP will come with the spacer and longer motor screws - so everything will fit the rear motor pod. 

BTW - the LiPo class with Hobbywing 25A ESC do fit the LTO chassis. We are running the wide Blue rear tires and Blue front tires....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Sky lipo batteries back in stock at Hobbypartz.


----------



## Pilot FLYING J (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, looks like the BRP Stock Class is the BIG Ticket at my local track, so I guess I'll just stick to the 4C/AA Battery/370 Motor setup, any advice on this class? Not to take away from your thread, just need a little help, starting all over again.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

check out Tang's Tip thread.....


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

tangs tip thread???????????????????????????


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Radios are back in stock at Hobbypartz.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes the FS-GT3B is back in stock along with the 3 channel receiver. They will have the Hobbywing 25A ESC back in stock by the end of next week.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro, please post the new gear ratios for everyone to see.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Freddies - 10/48
Gate & Toledo - 10/45


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

For those that were not at last night's race. The reason for the gear change at Freddies was that Micro and I were running lap time the same as the old 4200 burshless class. Way too fast and with leas traffic I know we could have been faster. So slowing them down is a good thing!


----------



## hobbypartz (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello guys! First time posting here. Just wanna say hi!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

hobbypartz said:


> Hello guys! First time posting here. Just wanna say hi!


Hello - are you from hobbypartz.com? If so when will you have in stock the Hobbywing 25a 1/18th ESC back in stock?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello - are you from hobbypartz.com? If so when will you have in stock the Hobbywing 25a 1/18th ESC back in stock?


It says his website is hobbypartz.com on his information.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hello - are you from hobbypartz.com? If so when will you have in stock the Hobbywing 25a 1/18th ESC back in stock?


Micro, I just picked a 25A off ebay brand new with free shipping for $27. Took about a week to get it. Not as good a deal as Hobbypartz but an alternative for those who don't or can't wait until they are back in stock.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like the 25A Hobbywing is back in stock at Hobbypartz.com
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html

Also the 3100kv Tacon motor is available
http://www.hobbypartz.com/96m253-2030-3100kv-29t.html


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I have noticed that Tacon motor too. Has anyone compaired it to the ones you have been using? It appears to have a flat face for mounting, which is a plus. I was hoping performance is the same as the one already in use..


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have tested the Tacon 3100Kv motor. It is the same RPM on the dyno as the current motor we use. The can is a bit wider, but it still fits in the BRP. I like it so far!


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

the eZRun-25A-SL-L-ESC is not in stock


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*sorry...*

Ain't gonna make it tonight. Gotta have some very minor surgery done. See you all at the next race.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

ghoulardi said:


> Ain't gonna make it tonight. Gotta have some very minor surgery done. See you all at the next race.


Hope all goes well....


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

I was wondering why not have BRP put these lipos and brushless motor and esc on his website to buy? I would be interesting in them.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

cubcadet70 said:


> I was wondering why not have BRP put these lipos and brushless motor and esc on his website to buy? I would be interesting in them.


I don't even buy them LOL


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well who sells them? Micro Racer? Do you guys even trust hobbypartz.com? Their out of stock for a month now. thats alright tho. I have a barely used Novak Spy and a losi 280 motor to play around with!


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does the hobbywing esc have lipo cut off???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes it has a LiPo cut off


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Alright just wondering because it was so cheap. Lol I like this budget build!


----------

